# 24th weekend Tiger Trout



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Myself, Berrynut, my dad, and outdoorlife headed out on a camping/scouting/fishing trip over the 24th. We had a lot of fun. It turned out to be a little more of a fishing trip than anything else. We did see a few small bucks, a lot of elk (no bulls to speak of), and got some camping in, but most of our time was spent out on the pontoons. This was my first time fishing for Tiger Trout, and I was very impressed. They were great fighters and fast action on dry flies can't be beat, especially when the fish are sizeable. Enjoy!

[attachment=4:ablj4r7f]tiger1_700px.jpg[/attachment:ablj4r7f]
[attachment=3:ablj4r7f]tiger2.jpg[/attachment:ablj4r7f]
[attachment=2:ablj4r7f]tiger3_700px.jpg[/attachment:ablj4r7f]
[attachment=1:ablj4r7f]tiger_cole_700.jpg[/attachment:ablj4r7f]
[attachment=0:ablj4r7f]tiger4_700px.jpg[/attachment:ablj4r7f]


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Man those are some nice looking tigers.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!! Way to go down there!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice tiger trout porn!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beauties. That's a weekend to remember. 

I don't think I would've been able to stay off the water either.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Coolest tigers I have ever seen!! Awesome!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know anything could look so cool and be sterile!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

lame


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

torowy said:


> lame


Huh?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey toro, maybe you should have come. Dont say its lame because you were too lame to come. Sure was a good time though.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice tigers! Where were ya? _(O)_ :| :?:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome fish thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

hey i have an idea, lets plan fun adventures and all go when i'm out of town for work. sweet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Rough deal...


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Those are probably the sexiest looking tiger trout i've seen.....ever! Oh yeah did i mention they're big too? I'm jealous....


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice.....


----------



## catchnrelease (Aug 3, 2009)

very cool looking fish. now i need to find out where to go catch em like that.


----------

